# 30mm vs 50mm



## pabst1847 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am using  a D60 and would like to get a fast lens for taking shots of the kids indoors / in low light.  I am considering the Sigma 30mm f1.4 vs the Nikon 50mm f1.4 AF-S.  Given the 1.5X crop factor on my DX sensor, which would be the most versitile choice?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't think that one would really be any more 'versatile' than the other.  
I guess you could argue that the 30mm is more versatile because you can always take a wider shot and crop if needed...but if you can't back up because of the size of the room...then you might be limited by the FOV on the 50mm.  
On the other hand, a longer lens will have less distortion and thus makes for a better portrait lens.  Plus, the longer focal length might be good because you won't have to get as close to kids (who don't sit still).


----------



## Sarah23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive heard nothing but good about both of them. I would say if you dont have a ton of room indoors, then the 30mm will be best


----------



## TheUndisputed (Jan 26, 2009)

Sarah23 said:


> Ive heard nothing but good about both of them. I would say if you dont have a ton of room indoors, then the 30mm will be best



This might be a dumb question, but don't you have that backwards? 30mm is a wider angle than a 50mm lens is. So, if he had limited space, wouldn't the 50mm be best suited for him?


----------



## beltzclan (Jan 26, 2009)

NT


----------



## DavidElliot (Jan 26, 2009)

TheUndisputed said:


> This might be a dumb question, but don't you have that backwards? 30mm is a wider angle than a 50mm lens is. So, if he had limited space, wouldn't the 50mm be best suited for him?



i think what sarah meant by that was the 30mm would allow the OP to include more in his shot since it is wider than the 50mm, with the 1.5 crop sensor


----------



## Samanax (Jan 27, 2009)

TheUndisputed said:


> This might be a dumb question, but don't you have that backwards? 30mm is a wider angle than a 50mm lens is. So, if he had limited space, wouldn't the 50mm be best suited for him?


If space is tight then a wider lens means the shooter doesn't have to step back as much to get the shot. A longer lens in a tight spot might mean you can't step back enough to get the shot. You normally want a wider lens when shooting indoors.


----------



## hossmaster (Jan 27, 2009)

yes, the 30mm would benefit you inside or in cramped places.  Just do your research on the lenses to select the optimal image quality one over versatility.  I wish my 50mm lens was a bit wider, but I have never complained about the pictures it provides.


----------

